

Brooks: Mental activities involving rule-following less valuable in computer age - brannerchinese
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/04/opinion/brooks-what-machines-cant-do.html

======
brannerchinese
What he thinks are more valuable are "enthusiasm," "people with extended time
horizons and strategic discipline," and "procedural architects."

Sure — machines just program themselves if the environment is right.

